# Yogurt with EasiYo?



## kamp (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it possible to not use the easiyo sachets? 

Just heat add milk and another yogurt starter (or plain yogurt)


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2010)

not sure what easiyo is.....I just set a half gallon of milk/yogurt this am.  I heated milk up to 180*F, cooled to 110*F and stirred in 2 T. yogurt that was first stirred into about 1/4 cup of withdrawn milk, to temper the yogurt.  You don't want to add the yogurt straight to the cooled milk, mix the yogurt first into the heat treated then cooled milk, then add that to the rest of the milk.  Incubate for about 8 hours, then carefully put in the frig.  Don't disturb until tomorrow morning.


----------



## jet (Oct 2, 2010)

I just use some yogurt from my prior batch to make the next one.


----------



## kamp (Oct 3, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> not sure what easiyo is.....I just set a half gallon of milk/yogurt this am.  I heated milk up to 180*F, cooled to 110*F and stirred in 2 T. yogurt that was first stirred into about 1/4 cup of withdrawn milk, to temper the yogurt.  You don't want to add the yogurt straight to the cooled milk, mix the yogurt first into the heat treated then cooled milk, then add that to the rest of the milk.  Incubate for about 8 hours, then carefully put in the frig.  Don't disturb until tomorrow morning.



The problem is I don't have any place to incubate it :P Thats why I wanted to buy the easiyo. I live in norway and we have 220 in the wall not 110 so all the other yogurtmakers dont work.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't use any electricity to make my yogurt.  I do have a store bought non-electric yogurt maker.  It is a form fitted styrofoam cylinder that accepts a half gallon jug.  Do you have a styrofoam cooler?  Do you have a refrigerator?  If you have either of these things, or any appliance that throws off heat, wrap your milk/yogurt in a towel and place in the cooler with a tight fitting lid, or on top of the refrigerator, or on top of a water heater.  The yogurt should be kept at about 105*F ideally, undisturbed, for about 8 hours.


----------



## jet (Oct 3, 2010)

I just wrap the bowl in a towel and put it in my electric oven with the light turned on.  I've also heard that the pilot light in a gas oven will serve the same purpose.


----------



## gage (Oct 3, 2010)

don't know if it matters ,I hold the milk at 83 C for 15 minutes before cooling to 43 C .( my source book says 43 C or 112 F for innoculating ( with the last batch). If you have a heating pad ,try that . Also a small cooler would hold the heat well wouldn't it ?  Or if you have a hot water tank ,The room it is in might be warm.


----------

